# Gottfried Dildei Schutzhund seminar



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Arkansas Schutzhund Club
presents a
Gottfried Dildei Seminar
April 3rd, 4th, & 5th, 2009

The Arkansas Schutzhund Club is proud to host a training seminar with Gottfried Dildei. Tracking, obedience, and protection work will be covered.
Gottfried has been involved with training dogs for over thirty years. In 1974 through 1978, he won the DVG LV National Championship four consecutive times, placed second once, became SV, LV, FH Sieger, and Schutzhund III Sieger. He also became the youngest ever DVG judge at that time.
In 1990, Gottfried coached Mary Lou Brayman and her dog Igor, who won the KG Championship, the DVG Nationals in Florida, and then went on to win the Deutsche Meisterschaft in Germany.
Gottfried now lives in Central Florida where he imports and breeds dogs at his Grauen Wolf kennels, and runs GDIT (Gottfried Dildei Innovative Training) Center.
Please come join us in North Little Rock, Arkansas for this exciting seminar.
The registration fee is: $275 for all three days to work one dog or $95 a day. There will be an observation fee of $45 per day for those who do not work a dog.
A pre-registration fee of $150 must be sent in by March 15th to hold your spot for working a dog. This is a non-refundable fee.


Please fill-out the registration form and mail fees to:

Lorelei Sims
5394 Evening Mist Drive
Arlington, TN 38002
901-592-9465 cell
Please make checks payable to Gottfried Dildei.


sponsored by:
Arkansas Schutzhund Club
10620 Hwy 70
North little Rock, Arkansas

Club House, Training fields and acres of tracking area.



Hotel:	La Quinta Inn
4311 warden Rd
North little Rock, Arkansas
501-945-0808


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for posting this. I'm going to email it to myself and try to attend.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Great, I would love to see you there. He gives a great seminar, very hands on and a ton of information you leave with to advance your dog. If you need a registration form let me know and I will email you one. Call with any questions. Number on the seminar info.

Lorelei


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

The spots are almost fulll for this seminar if anyone wishes to work a dog. The spectator seating is unlimited.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

This is a little off topic, but does anyone have a pup from Grauen Wolf Kennels?
Dock is from there, I met Gottfried when we picked Dock (AKA Eddy) up.
Over the years Gottfried has done several seminars in VT that we attended as spectators.Schutzhund is quite the sport! I find it fascinating to watch , but agility is our "thing".
Sorry for going off topic, but was just curious!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

had one years ago, Enza, think she's in California now. She's been sold 2 or 3 times now. Last I knew Kathy Jo was doing the kennel breedings, etc. If you decide to use any dog for stud, demand a vet check on semen. PM me if you need to discuss further as to not take away from the topic at hand.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to worry, I had been wondering the same thing.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I have had to change on thing for this seminar. I am putting the funds in a seminar checking account(not mine







) so I can write Gottfried one check. To do this the checks need to be made out to me, Lorelei Sims but please add on the same line with a slash/ Gottfried Dildei Seminar or at the bottom of the check. I hope this does not cause any problems. If you have questions please feel free to let me know.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

check you pm on a completely diff. ot subject


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sending you a PM asking you to send me one with the registration info. Thanks!


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

NOTICE: This seminar is almost full. I have managed to add a couple of more spots(from 12 up to 15) because I only had one spot left. 
Please e mail me if you are interested in working a dog.: [email protected]


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Last time to bring this up.









I have 2-3 spots available if anyone is interested in working there dog in this seminar. Spectator space in unlimited so everyone is welcome to came and watch. See previous posts for information on costs. 
Contact Lorelei if interested in attending.

http://[email protected]


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'll be there as a spectator at least one day weather permitting.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Great!!! look forward to seeing you.


----------

